#   >   >  Perpetuum Mobile
http://shpenkov.janmax.com/JRFM-2013.pdf* 
*  36   10.

----------


## UN7RX

> 


       .        .  ,      .

----------


## _

> http://shpenkov.janmax.com/JRFM-2013.pdf* 
> *  36   10.


     ,       :Smile: .
    , ..    .  -  (- ,   )  :
- ,        ,     .    - ,     6, ,   ,    ,      ,   , ,     .  ,     6,     .  ,     .   .      .   ..
"   " :Sad:  :Sad: . , ..

----------

Neuro

----------

rw3zg, Tadas, ua3rmb, UT1LW,

----------


## RN3GP

> 


 ,       ,      . ::::

----------

Neuro

----------

R9YCG, rw3zg, UT1LW

----------


## R7LC

.  ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## RA9SVY

,          ?

----------


## Tadas

> ,          ?


,   ::::

----------

Alex_54, UA4HLE

----------

R9YCG, ra0ay

----------


## RV3MP

> .


  ",  ".
         "".
... !!!!
, ,       ....

----------


## RN3GP

> .


  ,     . :Shocked:

----------

Alex_54

----------


## Llll

> ,      .


    -  ,    ,  ?        -      .  :Smile:

----------

,   29....   
http://realstrannik.com/forum/encarn...ergii?start=90

----------

12   
koltovoi.nethouse.ru/page/1097360
 . .  .

----------


## RN3GP

> ? 
>    ...


        . ::::

----------

Alex_54

----------

,   
 ,             .

----------


## ua3rmb

> 


         ,   .

----------


## CADET

,     ...

----------


## _UA0SMC

...  .....

----------


## 240

,     " ",        ,       ,    .    ... (         "  ",     .   ...)

----------

,    .  ...

----------

...

----------

,   .     -  ,      **. .,  ""     .  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

!  , ,      ...  -.  :Razz: 
     ...

----------


## CADET

> ,     6-  ,      .


  ,   .  ,     .    .




> :      -    ,            .     .


" "        .    ,    ,  ,            .

----------

:Razz:   , ,    -     ?      ,          ,      ,    ...  , ,        ?  ,      ?
      ,   ?  :Razz: 

             . .., --      ...

----------


## CADET

> ""  -        ?


,         .     .           ,        ,  .



> ,   ,        ,  "   ",


,     . , ,           .     ,     .

----------


## 3

> ,     .


       ,   ,        :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:

----------


## CADET

> ,   ,


   , , , ,            . ,     . 
"",   -,   . ,    ,  . ,       ,     ,    ,  ,   .

----------


## Nikos

> ,   29....   
> http://realstrannik.com/forum/encarn...ergii?start=90


      -     ,      "...     , ,      , ,  ,     .."()

----------


## LY1SD

,            . ::::    .

----------

Nikos

----------


## RN3GP

> 


       ,    . ::::    .

----------


## TVI

> ,   ,   /


...    ,   ,   /   ...            ,  ,        ,       , ,  ,       ..     ... .     ... -         !

----------

http://allpowr.su/ru/dlja-umelykh-ru...r-generator
 ,  


,      ,         40-100     ,    160-180                         30 ,     200-300      100              600-800

----------


## R2DHG

> ,


,    :Razz:

----------

,  ,          ,             ,          -

----------


## RN3GP

> ,  ,


   "" ,        ,  ,    "". ::::

----------

> , ** ,    "".


   ,  -  " " .     -  ::::

----------

-       ,       40                   50-100

----------

,                   30- ,       160-180       30

----------

,     ,  ,

----------



----------



----------

> -      ,   . ,    ""  "".


    ,    70

----------


## UY3IG

. : "  ,  ..."
       ?              ?

----------

,         .  :Razz: 
 -            :
" -    ! -  . -          , ,       ,      ..."

?  ?  :Razz:

----------

,   ,  , ,   ....         ,       ,

----------


## Alex 1

> 


  ,  ..

----------


## Urich

,   30%    ,     .
   .  "".

----------

> ,    ,   .....  1981                20


 - ,  . - ,. - ,  ,  .    .

----------

1981     ,        ,        ,  

    160  /  ,       ,        ,      45       60  2  ,      12 ,      ,      1.         ,        ,        , -     ,            0.06   ,         3-4,      ,  ,  ,              ,      7-10.      0.1-0.2  ,            ,    350-400.          -     18   250, ,     ,  ,    ,            ,       ,     .....    20     ,              ,      ,   1981    1    11          

, ,        

*  10 ():*




> ,


R2DHG        50,      10,

----------

25    500         , ,                  ,    5-7,

----------


## R2DHG

> 25    500         , ,                  ,    5-7,


    ,      -        :Razz:       .     -     .    - .    ,    "/" .      -            .

----------


## IG_58

*rz9ugn*, ,    .       .     -  ,    .      ,   . ,    ,    ,  ,     ,     ,     ,        "" ,     "" ,     .     ,    ,   , ..  ,    .      ,      - ,   -    :Smile:  -   , ?

----------

*ex EW1DC*,      ,

----------


## serge22

> 1981    1    11


   . 
   ,        
- ,     ,  .
  ,    .     .
, - ,       .

   ?  
    ?
  ,  ?

 -,          
 ,  -   .
  (  ) --.
   ,  .
, ,  ,     
 ""   -   .    . 
  ,      .

  (        ).
,     (   )   .
       .
,      .

----------


## IG_58

> ,   -  ,  ,     -  .


    - ?    ѣi ?  :Smile:

----------

IG_58, RN3GP, ua3rmb,

----------

